
Journey from 0 to 5k per month for SAAS business with no outside funding - chiragshah80
https://azuredeskblog.azurewebsites.net/0-to-5k-revenue-per-month-saas-business-with-no-outside-money/
======
chiragshah80
As David from 37signal says if you cannot make money with your own money how
are you going to make money with someone else money

------
chiragshah80
Why take outside money since its so easy to build products with Microsoft
BizSpark.

